# Socialization



## Skipperii (Feb 3, 2012)

Is 2 hours a day a sufficient amount of time to interact and feed my tegu


----------



## AP27 (Feb 3, 2012)

As far as taming goes that's plenty. I started mine off with only 30min a day and then lengthened the time he spent out of his cage as he grew more comfortable with it and started to enjoy it. The more time you spend with them, the more opportunity they have to come to trust you.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 3, 2012)

You don't want to overwhelm your tegu right away, so it's best to start off taking him out for a little bit (maybe 30 min) and gradually working until you can have your tegu out for as long as needed/wanted. When Kodo lived at the museum, I used to take him out after my lunch break for 3-3.5 hours at a stretch. Now I can have him out all day if i want and he's fine with it. As long as you're minimally taking the tegu out for feedings (and pooping, if you do that), it should become used to handling.


----------

